# Wooden eggs tutorial



## alxe24 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wooden Eggs

The eggs are roughly 1â€5/8 by 2â€3/8 which is about life size depending on the egg. The one dimension that is important to keep about the same on all eggs is the diameter since this is how the egg is grabbed later to turn the ends and the ID of the chuck I made is 1â€5/8. It gives some latitude either way but not a whole lot, so diameter is important.
The first thing is cut a blank to fit the size of the project and turn round between centers. 







Once this is done mark a line on the widest part of the egg and both ends. With a parting tool turn the center line close to the final diameter and turn down the waste at the ends. It is a lot easier to make a few templates with the contour of the egg. This will save a lot of time getting to the right shape. I suggest 4 templates one for each end and two for the center, one with a partial part on the center top and the other one close to the full shape but not all the way since the ends are still thicker.






Once happy with the looks sand and finish the egg, make sure not to part off the ends since the ends are going to aid to get the egg to run true when mounted on the chuck. 






Mount the chuck and put the egg inside, if the fit is a bit loose put some paper towel around the egg. Bring the tail stock and position the point on the dimple, lock the tail stock bring the end of the egg tight against the live center and then tighten the hose clamps. Make sure they end runs true and turn the first end to shape. (MAKE SURE THE HOSE CLAMPS CLEAR THE TOOL REST AND KEEP YOUR HANDS FAR FROM THEM. THOSE CLAMPS ARE FEARLESS OF YOUR FLESH. I SPEAK BY EXPERIENCE)











Once one end is finish sand and finish it, turn the egg around and repeat the process on the other end. 











And then after the efforts comes the rewards. This will be buffed in a few days to bring a nice shine to it. One more for the collection.


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice tutorial. I may give that a try.[]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a nice tutorial. I like it because it make the process a lot clearer.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a great tutorial, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice. One suggestion is to buy one of those head sweat bands (can you still find them??) and re-sew it smaller and use that over the hose clamps. They can take a massive chunk out of your hand if you get it in the way.  I have one made from bamboo, but I really like the holes to make it flex more.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice work and tutorial Alex!! my dad makes eggs too and a lot of fruit l don't no what his chucking method is l must ask him next time l visit l know its a good seller for him.


----------



## R2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great work Alex. Also goes to show tha chucks needn't cost an arm and a leg.[]


----------



## spitfire (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial, I have wanting to try some of these.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Alex for the tutorial. I want to try it someday.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Alex; you should consider doing a more 'formal' version and submit it to the site. A post like this will eventually disappear; that'd be a shame.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 9, 2008)

Define more formal. I've done it in word and I don't think I can create one i acrobat which is provably the way to go. I'd like to have it as a permanent file
Thanks for the idea




> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Nice work Alex; you should consider doing a more 'formal' version and submit it to the site. A post like this will eventually disappear; that'd be a shame.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> 
> Define more formal. I've done it in word and I don't think I can create one i acrobat which is provably the way to go. I'd like to have it as a permanent file
> Thanks for the idea
> ...



I think he means is to format it up and create a PDF. And submit it to the library for all to see. Otherwise it will get archived and no one will find it. If you need help, let me know.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the Adobe Reader 8 but I don't think I can create a file with the freeware. Am I right thinking that? I could not find a way to create a file with it other than having to pay for a subscription kind of thing.
Your assistance would be appreciated
Thanks




> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 9, 2008)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing. I will have to try one.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job on the tutorial.  Have to put that on the "things to try" list.
How is the chuck attached to the lathe?


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job on the write up thanks for doing it. going to have to give it a go

Shane


----------



## pssherman (Jan 9, 2008)

You may be able to get a plug-in for Word that will allow you to save the file as a PDF. If not, ask Jeff. He can put you in touch with someone who could do any touch-up editing (like the title page and formatting) and convert it to PDF. That's what he did for my tutorial.

Paul in AR


----------



## oryan72 (Jan 9, 2008)

U can get several plug-ins for converting word documents to pdf. I recommend downloading either PrimoPDF from CNET or one of the other converters. 

They are free and easy to use.  All you have to do after it is installed is File - Print - Select the PDF converter and then a save window will pop up.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Alex. The tutorial is great. Very well written and the pics make it easier to see what you did. Thanks again.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great Job, I will have to try it.  Thanks


----------



## Fred (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice 'How To Do It' tutorial. I agree with TBone when he asked how you attached the device to the lathe. Also, you might want to explain that setting the two hose clamps opposite each other will help to keep things 'balanced' when spinning.

The photographs explain what would take days to put into words.

Great job and much appreciated by many here.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> 
> Nice 'How To Do It' tutorial. I agree with TBone when he asked how you attached the device to the lathe. Also, you might want to explain that setting the two hose clamps opposite each other will help to keep things 'balanced' when spinning.
> 
> ...




Thanks again for all the nice comments. Here it's a picure of the set up to grab the eggs. A lowes coupling and a reducer glued together and the two hose clamps. Putting them opposite to each other gieves more even pressure and balance, the slots gives a bit of flexibility for size variences and I marked the #1 to correspond to the Jaw #1 so the jig is possition on the same place every time.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I've been roaming around and making a ruckus in other threads [}]
What I mean by more formal is you read Scott's new tutorial titled something like Writing a Tutorial and follow his recommendation. 
When you're happy with it, submit it to Jeff in Word format. *Don't* submit it as a PDF.
Jeff (or one of the site co-owners) then gets one of the content team members to edit it one final time -- if needed -- add the cover page and send it back to them in Word. They then convert it to the PDF file and places it on the forum.

I've got a litle experience with the process 'cause I've edited three or four of the 2007 tutorials and will continue helping as requested.

This is gonna make a great tutorial! [8D]


----------



## MDWine (Jan 11, 2008)

Alex, THAT IS WONDERFUL!!
Thanks for posting that, I gotta give it a try!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2008)

Brilliant tutorial, well written and great easy to follow pictures, thanks for taking the time to compose, photograph and post it![]


----------



## roddesigner (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice a Google search will show a number of free applications to convert Word Docs to PDF format
John


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 11, 2008)

very well written , shows why i love about this web-site always some thing new to learn. Thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a couple of notes.

I'm sure everyone will be happy to know the article has been submitted to IAP and is being edited for inclusion in the IAP library.  

Warning:  As pictured, the set-up is extremely dangerous and should be used with utmost caution!!!  The free ends of those hose clamps are extremely dangerous...... very much like the knives on a jointer.  You could do serious damage to yourself if you get a hand too close to them.  

In the article submitted to IAP, Alex has recommended reversing the direction of the hose clamps so the free ends face in the opposite direction.....they spin away from the turner rather than toward the turner.  That suggestion will substantially reduce the risk; however, there is still some risk of injury.  The previously mentioned idea of covering the hose clamps with a headband is a good one; but I wonder if all of the thinkers here at IAP could come up with an even safer method to protect our hands from possible injury??

And, finally, a question specifically for Alex.  I'm wondering why you used two hose clamps?  I've studied the geometry of your chuck pretty carefully...BTW, very clever idea.....and it seems to me that one hose clamp would work just fine unless there is a problem with vibration from the unbalanced single clamp?

All in all, a very nice article.  I'm sure you have stimulated some folks to take a shot at turning wooden eggs!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2008)

I also have a question about this picture or more specifically about the lathe and the centers you are
 using to turn the blank.  Don't think I have ever seen a set-up like that before??  I wonder what kind of lathe 
you are using and whether the center on the spindle is a spur center or something else and same question 
about the tailstock.  

Thanks.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 14, 2008)

Love those eggs and what a great tutorial...


----------



## theturningcircle (Jan 14, 2008)

I've turned many eggs in the past and used a similar "chuck" to hold the eggs. I made mine out of ash and the internal diameter of the chuck was slighly less than that of the egg. Ash is "springy" and strong so once the egg was inserted there was no need to clamp it with hose clamps. Take light finishing cuts to get rid of the tennons from the egg ends and all is OK without any danger of catching yourself on any additional clamping method.
Ian


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> 
> Define more formal. I've done it in word and I don't think I can create one i acrobat which is provably the way to go. I'd like to have it as a permanent file
> Thanks for the idea
> ...


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I was not around to respond quicker. Here is the picture to clarify, first the holding method and second the clamp orientation.  The lathe is a Jet 16/42 with the standard live center that came with it I just removed the cone (showed on the tail stock) the drive center is sort of like a steb center, great if you have a catch, but any drive center would do.
As far as the clamps on the jig I think it gives more even pressure and balance. Also depending on how deep the egg is in the jig the back clamp will help, due to the curvature of the egg the second (inner clamp) could help prevent the egg getting into the jig I believe having 2 clamps is not a bad idea, but I guess one can try with a single clamp and see how it works.
Thanks again










> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, Alex, that clears up all of my earlier questions; but don't think you are going to get off that easy.  

Now, I have another question for you.....something that I puzzled over earlier; but failed to ask about.  I am wondering what kind of tool rest that is pictured on your lathe?  That thin little unsupported stud connecting the cross-piece of the rest to the post appears quite susceptible to damage if you have a catch?  I've got a tool rest that I think is probably similar to yours......one in which you can screw on one of several different length cross-pieces; but on mine there is a third part that fills the "gap" and provides extra support and strength in case of a catch??


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a home made tool rest. My in law made for me and it's made with some type of alloy use for the aerospace industry. I figure that fo that thing to rupture with a catch it has to be a really good one.


----------

